# My granola bars are crumbly...HELP



## bubbahead (Oct 19, 2007)

So, I made some energy bars from a recipe I found online. I don't have the exact measurements in front of me but the ingredients are...

wheat germ
oats
sunflower kernels
nuts
dried fruit
vanilla extract
1/2 c honey

Pressed tight on a cookie sheet and baked 30 minutes.

Delicious, but crumbly. I tried to cut them into bars but they fall apart when I pick them up. I really wanted a snack for the car, but these things practically need to be eaten with a spoon!

My son says add some sugar to firm them up. Kinda defeats the purpose of a healthy energy bar, no?

Any sugestions or recipes that DO work?


----------



## Fujiko (Oct 6, 2005)

Looks like you need a binder. Egg maybe?
Here is my go-to recipe.
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Playgroup-Granola-Bars/Detail.aspx
I reduce the brown sugar a little in that recipe.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Add a little water, psyllium husk, and peanut butter. A small amount of sugar is not really that unhealthy. 

Oh, and add a few dashes of salt to bring out the sweetness of the other ingredients.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

A little corn syrup - maybe 1/4 c. depending on how may oats you used.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I bake Granola commercially... You need to up the honey, or reduce the amount of dry ingredients. Sounds like you might need some oil, also. Your mixture is too dry.


----------



## bubbahead (Oct 19, 2007)

So, I took advice from all of the replies and I was actually able to cut the finished product into bars!! 

I doubled the honey, added 3 tablespoons of peanut butter and 3 tablespoons of butter.

Not quite as "diet" as I would have liked but atleast all of the ingredients are REAL and healthy.

Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Glad you got it to what you want. 

The crumbly one makes the best cereal  Toss it in a bowl and drizzle milk over it and you have he best snack or breakfast available....I actually dance around the kitchen happily when my granola doesn't stick together.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep! Somethings just require some fat!! lol!!


----------

